# Autoglym Wax



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I've taken delivery of a MK6 Golf and I want to give it a good clean, polish and wax. It arrived by a car transporter and it was filthy. No idea how it got so bad. Anyway to prepare for the winter I'm just going to use the polish, wax etc I already have. When cleaning the wheels can i protect them with the Autoglym wax that I use for the cars body? Or should I be using a wax designed for alloys.
The only car shop near me is Halfords and I doubt they would stock the stuff you guys use. Waiting on an online delivery takes me into next week and the weather in my neck of the woods is to be crap.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with using 'car' wax, mightn't be so effective as a wheel sealant but will do no harm.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

It will be fine with the ag wax. I gather you have super resin polish , give them a coat of that first to give the wax the best chance. Look at it this way , some wax is better than no wax


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

cossierick said:


> It will be fine with the ag wax. I gather you have super resin polish , give them a coat of that first to give the wax the best chance. Look at it this way , some wax is better than no wax


I've got Meguiars Ultimate Polish.
Could you recommend a decent alloy wax (for future reference).


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal is 'ok' but no entirely durable.


----------



## mjc72 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not used it personally but FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant is supposedly good for wheels. Have a search, lots of threads on this.


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

I use bouncers looking sweet and it's very easy to work with and gives good durability


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you have a euro car parts local the stock meguiars as a nother option


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

HD Wax is fine on your wheels if you want to use it there too.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have used HD wax on wheels but I use fk1000p


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

On my wheels I use ag srp then a coat of ag egp


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

AG srp then Fk1000p the latter is cheap and gives great Winter protection, can also use it on the bodywork.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> AG srp then Fk1000p the latter is cheap and gives great Winter protection, can also use it on the bodywork.


This, FK1000P, 411g for £18, fantastic paste sealant that can be used on paint, alloys and glass, a no brainer really.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Wax doesnt really work on alloys. Temperatures are too high for it to bear.

FK1000p is fine as its got high resistance to heat being a sealant and not a wax. Soft99 Fusso is great on wheels too.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I use SRP then FK1000p after a full decon on my wheels


----------



## alanf (Jan 15, 2014)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine.
It was recommended on here so I got some to try and it's an excellent product.
Once sealed the wheels just need a quick wash with APC to get them back to sparkling clean.
I would say I get about 3 months out of an application before requiring redoing, and it was pretty cheap at about 8 quid for the bottle. I've used about half the bottle (2 cars) in just under a year.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I use it on my wheels - works superbly!


----------



## Steven15bennett (Dec 2, 2014)

Autoglym hd wax is easy to use, easy on and easy off


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Auto Finesse Mint Rims is a quality wheel sealant / wax. And Collinite 476.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've used autoglym extra gloss protection. Hers a picture of just a jet washing.

Before










Half and half.










I want some fk1000p. Never used it but from I hear it's a no brainer also.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks to be working well!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

It does work well. With two layers I get easy three months worth if easy clean wheels.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Billbery wheel wax from angelwax is the biz


----------

